# Baseball critique



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 18, 2010)

Can any one critique these pictures for me? And tips and advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm just starting out in sports photography and really love it and would really enjoy any advice. Thanks. 

Jimmy Wade


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump...... Anyone out there?


----------



## sheavo (Jun 18, 2010)

Great timing. a couple shots have a little smudged blur. most of them have way too much saturation.. and the first one is cropped too tight


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 18, 2010)

sheavo said:


> Great timing. a couple shots have a little smudged blur. most of them have way too much saturation.. and the first one is cropped too tight


 
Thanks! Oh and I think that smudged blur might be caused by the fence I was shooting through :banghead:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 19, 2010)

highter shutter speed, needs to be more in the range of 1000-2000


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone else have any tips?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2010)

Forest Power Ranger said:


> Anyone else have any tips?



Your biggest problem is your lens is not long enough at 200mm these must be cropped to hell


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 27, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Your biggest problem is your lens is not long enough at 200mm these must be cropped to hell


Jimmy have no money


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2010)

Forest Power Ranger said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Your biggest problem is your lens is not long enough at 200mm these must be cropped to hell
> ...



Thats the big problem with sports photography its very expensive, it has cost me


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 29, 2010)

Learn the limits of your equipment.  200mm can be ok for shooting the batters if can get a good spot about 1/3 the way to 1st base


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff Canes said:


> Learn the limits of your equipment. 200mm can be ok for shooting the batters if can get a good spot about 1/3 the way to 1st base


 
Is there a side of the batter that is more "flattering"? Righties, lefties? What are some interesting shots?  Can you post some examoles? Thanks!


----------

